
A record number of Americans are 90 days behind on their car payments - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/12/a-record-number-of-americans-are-90-days-behind-on-their-car-payments.html
======
protomyth
from [https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/02/12/record-
mi...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/02/12/record-million-
americans-are-months-behind-their-car-payments-red-flag-
economy/?utm_term=.41307fd46c70)

 _The share of auto loan borrowers who were three months behind on their
payments peaked at 5.3 percent in late 2010. The share is slightly lower now —
4.5 percent — because the total number of borrowers has risen so much in the
past several years_

